# Edge and 2018 Sony 930E not playing nicely together



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

TiVo support is not aware of any ongoing Edge/Sony issues, so I'm wondering if I'm alone in this. Any thoughts why this might be the case are greatly appreciated!

I've got a 65" 2018 Sony 930E, which is updated to the latest available software, v6.7140, dated 11/11/20.

My Edge is connected directly to the Sony's HDMI2 port using a certified high-speed HDMI cable. I've actually tried 4 different "high-speed cables with ethernet", including the one that came with the Edge, so I'm pretty sure my problems are not due the cable. In fact, one of the cables has the "certified HDMI" logo stamped on the connectors.

For what follows, Edge power save is "off" and Auto HDR is disabled. CEC is enabled on both the TV and the Edge. Just to complete the picture, audio from the TV is being sent to my Yamaha AVR via the TV's ARC on HDMI3.

I normally get things going by hitting the TiVo button on the remote. That wakes up the TV, which in turn wakes up my AVR.

When the Sony is set to "standard" HDMI mode, the Edge only autosenses a 1080p display, so I have to manually select 4k60p. _*That works, except at least once a day, shortly after I power up the TV by hitting the TiVo button, the Sony will reboot!*_ Once the TV reboots, I'm usually good for the rest of the day, although there are some days where it reboots twice.

If I set the the Sony to "enhanced" HDMI, the Edge correctly senses it's connected to a 4k display, except 9 times out of 10, when I power up the system in the morning, *I get a blank screen. The Sony does not sense any video input.* I have to switch back to "standard" HDMI to watch TV.

I should also add I've tried connecting the Edge to the Yamaha AVR, instead of directly to the TV, so both audio and video were connected to HDMI3 on the TV. When I had a Bolt connected like this, before I got the Edge, I had no issues.

No issues right now with a 4k Mini either, which is what I'm using now as a "control", so I'm pretty sure it's not the TV.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Moderator or OP should take that down immediately!!!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> Moderator or OP should take that down immediately!!!


Holy moly! Not sure how that got there. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve said:


> When the Sony is set to "standard" HDMI mode, the Edge only autosenses a 1080p display, so I have to manually select 4k60p. _*That works, except at least once a day, shortly after I power up the TV by hitting the TiVo button, the Sony will reboot!*_ Once the TV reboots, I'm usually good for the rest of the day, although there are some days where it reboots twice.


I've done some digging and there are reports in the Sony forums of spontaneous reboots. They recommend a hard factory reset, followed by a soft factory data reset. I've done that. Fingers-crossed that solves at least this problem.

Still struggling with the Enhanced HDMI issue, however.


----------

